# How many minutes prior to workouts should one take micronized creatine?



## Optimus (Mar 7, 2002)

Well?  Does anyone know?  And what would the benefits of taking creatine after a workout do?  Wouldn't taking it before help you get better pumps in?


----------



## dojdave11 (Mar 8, 2002)

I have always been told to take it after your workouts and not before. 4-5 grams after workout.


----------



## lilman (Mar 8, 2002)

APPROX 4-5 GRAMS BEFORE UR WORKOUT AND 4-5 GRAMS AFTER YOU'LL SEE GOOD RESLUTS AND YOU'LL WORKOUT HARDER.
                                           The LIL ONE


----------



## kuso (Mar 9, 2002)

IMO you need to give it time to get into your system if you take it pre and post ( shut up ALBOB!  ) around 30 to 45 min!


----------



## gopro (Mar 9, 2002)

Once creatine has been loaded into your system there is NO benefit to taking it before your workout. Creatine does not work that way. It is not like a stimulant which can hype you up 30 minutes before training. Creatine is only effective when it is in your muscles, not your bloodstream, which is the case when taken 30 minutes to 1 hour before training. During training your body will be drawing upon creatine that is ALREADY STORED, not creatine that you have just taken. Taking creatine after training will help restore what you lost during training. This is the proper time to take it once loaded.


----------



## kuso (Mar 9, 2002)

LOL

gropo, this seems to be an issue we constatly dissagree on 

I`ve taken the below quote from The Ministry of Fitness, though have seen it a few times..........where I`m coming from directly relates to the amount of creatine you take. From memory, you recommended no more than 5g ( I`ve got an alcohol affected memory though, so correct me if I`m wrong  )

When I am saying I take 10g ( it`s me, not recommending everyone does ) I think it`s best to take it half and half, befoe and after. If you take just 5g a day, I agree 100% after is the ONLY time to do so.

Anyway, any further comment welcome, I`m not trying to start a fight here, just to gain some more knowledge. 

When Is The Best Time to Take Creatine?
For best results, on training days, take creatine after your workout. It will not make you nauseous and is best taken at this time in order to replenish lost stores. If you wish to take more on a training day ( i.e 10 grams ),then take half pre-workout and remaining half post-workout. 

How much should I take? Recommended dosages are as follows:
Less than or equal to 140lbs = 5-6grams per day is maintenance 
*141lbs to 168lbs = 6-7.5 grams per day is maintenance 
*169lbs to 199lbs = 8 grams per day is maintenance 
*200lbs to 242lbs = 8-10 grams per day is maintenance 
*242lb+ = 10-12 grams per day


----------



## seyone (Mar 9, 2002)

I only take creatine 4g post workout, on training days only. this is what has worked for me.


----------



## gopro (Mar 10, 2002)

KUSO, KUSO, KUSO...hi...

Ok...I am not sure how carefully you read my post, but I said that ONCE YOU HAVE LOADED CREATINE INTO YOUR SYSTEM, whether it be with the standard 5 day phase or the more prolonged phase at a lesser dose...you only need 5 grams per day to maintain your stores. This 5 gram dose should be taken post workout.

If you are in the PROCESS of loading, then yes, you should split your doses into several 5 gram servings throughout the day.

Anyone that takes more than 5 grams maintenance dose is simply pissing money away.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 10, 2002)

when he was referring to "micronized'',i take that all the time,and the only difference there is, is that it does'nt leave a residue or creatine in the bottom of the glass.i still load because i feel that it has to saturate the muscle,but my maintence dose is 5-6 grams.i've also read where ''micro'' is easier on the stomach[digesting].


----------



## kuso (Mar 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Anyone that takes more than 5 grams maintenance dose is simply pissing money away.



LMAO!! 

I think we both keep miss-understanding what the others point is. 

Question: As in the above example, how could it be that if 5g is the correct dosage for a 140lb dude, that 5g would be sufficient for someone of 240lb?


----------



## gopro (Mar 11, 2002)

Hey Kuso...here's the rub...

A 140 lb guy can maintain his stores with 2-3 grams per day.


----------



## BcHawk_99 (Mar 12, 2002)

i currently weigh in at 183 pounds and i take my cell tech first thing in the morning and a few hours after workout.am i taking this stuff the right way.


----------



## gopro (Mar 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BcHawk_99 *_
> i currently weigh in at 183 pounds and i take my cell tech first thing in the morning and a few hours after workout.am i taking this stuff the right way.



If you are already loaded...you only need to take it once per day. First thing in the morning on days off, and right after training on workout days. You only need half a serving with Cell Tech, as 10 grams of creatine is too much at once.


----------



## mesmall (Mar 17, 2002)

I agree as Gopro has said....once it is loaded into your muscle it will make little differance when you take. It is not like your body is dieing to get the next dose.


----------



## diablo (Mar 20, 2002)

just take it after, other than that you are wating your money, it won;t help


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 20, 2002)

JMO, but I go with Kuso on this.  Just from personnel experience.  I've tried both, post workout and pre/post workout.  Right now I', sticking with the pre/post workout.  I've seen the best results FOR ME taking it this way.  I take 5gms prior (about 30 min)and 5 grms post (right after and I weigh 220).  AGAIN, this is MY opinion, and what works best for me.  You have to experiment to see what is best for you.


----------



## kuso (Mar 20, 2002)

Thank you... finally I`m not the black sheep over here 

I think you may have posted it a little clearer than I did though......important part is FOR ME.....I`ve tried several brands,several ways, but this is what works for me too.


----------



## gopro (Mar 22, 2002)

I cannot argue with your success. If you have truly tried it both ways and feel your way is the most effective for you, who am I to argue? In general, once you are fully loaded, from a physiological standpoint, you cannot fill your stores anymore by taking more than maintenance dose...2-6 grams per day, depending on bodyweight.

In fact, once you stop taking creatine, it takes about 2 full weeks for your stores to return to pre-use levels.


----------



## The Rose (Mar 23, 2002)

Is it necessary to cycle Creatine for safety reasons?


----------



## mesmall (Mar 23, 2002)

no....just read some more threads about it in this forum.


----------



## gopro (Mar 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The Rose *_
> Is it necessary to cycle Creatine for safety reasons?



Safety reasons, no. Effectivenes reasons, yes...in my experience.


----------

